# Amplificador genius



## El_Emy (Mar 29, 2011)

Hola soy un estudiante de electronica :O! "aguante la electronica"

Bueno el tema es
llego a mis manos un amplificador Genius estereo

el cual cuenta con 2 integrados tda 2030.
1 de los integrados , estaba "explotado" por asi decirlo  tenia un agujero en el costado derecho. Bueno al ver el problema se me ocurre cambiarlo ! le pongo un tda 2040 nuevo, ya que es de la misma flia del 2030 y me dijo el posor que iva a andar.
Bueno despues del cambio y el correcto aislamiento , decido darle arranque en una serie con un foco de 100watts.
al apretar el boton veo no pasa nada! ni el led de encendido prende <,<

procedo a medir la parte de alimentación y que descubro?

el primario del trafo esta muerto.

entonces mm que hacer <,<

Comprar un trafo nuevo o ponerle uno que ya tengo

la opcion es gastar  dinero para conseguir un trafo de 15+15 alterna de 1A

o usar un trafo de 15 ~ comun  de 3 A que tengo usandolo como fuente partida

se me presento el problema de identificar cual es la rama del voltages osea el + el - y gnd

trae de seguir el  circuito con el esquema del 2030 y no estoy muy practico todavía !

asi que les pido ayuda

Estas son las fotos de la placa

http://img641.imageshack.us/i/1009485.jpg/

http://img585.imageshack.us/i/1009486.jpg/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2011)

Las entradas para el transformador están donde están los capacitores grandes y los cuatro díodos rectificadores , investigá ese puente rectificador.

La masa es la union de los dos electroliticos grandes.

¿ No tiene fusibles detrás de los capacitores grandes esos ?

Saludos !


----------



## El_Emy (Mar 29, 2011)

el fusible estaba en la entrada de primario

si es entre los puentes de diodos esta la entrada de alterna


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2011)

¿ Y entonces que te falta ?


----------



## El_Emy (Mar 29, 2011)

identificar bien bien

cual es el + y el negativo 

para ponerle un trafo comun y partir la fuente con solo 2 diodos

osea un trafo sin punto medio!


----------



## zopilote (Mar 29, 2011)

Otra forma de identificar seria viendo el numero de cables del transformador, dos terminales del mismo color (rojos) para la entrada de red (220V-110V). Y para el secundario son tres, dos de color iguales y uno que es de diferente color para GND ( terminal neutro o devanado central) generalmente color negro y para los restantes es azul.
 Ahora lo que realmente se nececita saber por que se averio el transformador, primero es la falta de fusibles , este modelo solo tiene fusible en el primario (algunos con fusible térmico), se nota el deterioro si la cinta que lo cubre se ha retraido (rebobinar el primario), si solo se ha fundio el térmico se tendria que probar el tranformador con un foco en serie en el primario, y sentir si no existe recalentamiento en vacio, si lo hay rebobinar.
 Uno de los puntos debiles son los diodos del puente de rectificación si uno de ellos está dañado logra dañar al transfomador, revisa los cuatro que tiene. Luego que se retira el IC TDA2030A defectuoso y reparar el daño se tiene que conectar todo y probar las tensiones simetricas con respecto al gnd, para determinar si funcionan los condensadores, luego medir el si hay voltaje el el pin4 del IC que queda (si lo hay cambiarlo).
 Para sustituir por un transformado de un solo devanado, solo conectalo uno al gnd y otro uno de las entradas ac entre 9v a 13vac.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2011)

La union en rojo no es obligatoria , posiblemente tengas que agrandar esos capacitores electrolíticos , fijate el zumbido.


----------



## LuigiDJ (Mar 29, 2011)

El_Emy dijo:


> el primario del trafo esta muerto.



El primario no tiene continuidad? En algunos trafos colocan un fusible termico al interior del trafo, si se pasa de temperatura, se abre y no hay forma de reemplazarlo directamente. Lo que yo he hecho es hacer un bypass del termico soldando un alambre entre sus terminales, a veces se puede ver por el lado del trafo donde entra la conexion del primario, fiajte si el tuyo lo tiene.

Saludos


----------



## El_Emy (Mar 29, 2011)

eso lo *SÉ* hacer!!

Gracias pero creo que no me entendieron !!

mi duda es Donde identifico el postivio y el negativo en la placa!!!

para soldarle los 3 cables provenientes de la fuente aparte que quiero hacerle

mañana por la mañana me pondre a ver si puedo identificarlo


----------



## zopilote (Mar 30, 2011)

Pues haberle dicho antes.


----------



## El_Emy (Mar 30, 2011)

muchas gracias zopi!


----------



## El_Emy (Mar 30, 2011)

les quiero comentar que el amplificador funciona perfectamente !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2011)

OK Que suerte 

¿ No tiene zumbido ummmmmmmmmmmmm ?


----------



## El_Emy (Mar 31, 2011)

pequeño

pero debe ser por el hecho de que la onda no es rectificada totalmente con los diodos

osea según tengo entendido este puente rectifica media onda nada mas!

= era solamente para probar, si el amplificador funcionaba correctamente después del cambio del tda destruido.

ya hable con el dueño y le voy a poner un trafo nuevo de 13 +13 por 2 amper = unos 35 pesos

para que no este tan ajustado como el anterior que era de 1 amper


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2011)

Son 14 + 14 Watts ¿Es estereo no ?

28 Watts / 17 Vdc = 1,64 Amperes. Peeeeeeeeeero el rendimiento de los clase AB es de 60 %, así que el consumo real será de 3 Amperes a máxima potencia  

Saludos !


----------

